# Items to carry once travel to melbourn



## loveforver (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone.
I have been in Melbourn once.
This time i come back for travling.
I know that it is very trictly to carry leather stuff to Australia.
But this time i want to stay longer up to 1 month. i want to carry with me 40kg of clothes and shoes to change. Some of them are leaher shoes, also electric things like traveling Iron. 
Is it possible to carrey these things to Australia?
Please give me advise if you have done this or see some one done this.
Thank you in advance!!


----------

